# Streamlight Vulcan LED



## max52 (May 3, 2008)

Does anyone know where the new LED version of the Vulcan lantern can be purchased? I can't find it anywhere on the net. Has anyone done a review?


----------



## Patriot (May 3, 2008)

Is this what you mean? It has LED taillights.

http://www.discountsafetygear.com/stfivustsy.html


----------



## max52 (May 3, 2008)

Streamlight has come out with an LED version using the "C4" LED ( whatever that means). It uses LED as the main beam.


----------



## Patriot (May 3, 2008)

Oh, ok. It doesn't seem to be available at any distributors yet. I sent Streamlight an email.

Here is the phone number
1-800-523-7488


----------



## Patriot (May 5, 2008)

Here is Streamlight's response to my email:


*"It is available for order, but the product itself will not ship out of production until mid-to-late June 2008."*


----------



## woodrow (May 7, 2008)

Brightguy should have them in June. They are under 3 pounds and use a lithium battery(s) The vulcan led has a more focused beam with more throw than the brightstar lighthawk lantern. Hope that helps.


----------



## Mockingbird (May 21, 2008)

This is interesting...from Brightguy site..."runs on 2 lightweight lithium-ion nanotechnology cells; recharges in 5 hours"


----------



## Patriot (May 21, 2008)

The run times are a little bit strange. 3 hours on high, 6 hours on low..??:thinking:
I like the idea of li-ion and everything, but it's goofy that you can get more run-time from a Fenix and much more run-time from a Novatac. You'd think that a relatively large light like this would have some endurance or be of some survival value. It's not like they're short for space, it shares the same body as the SLA version. If these specs are correct, I feel that this was a poorly thought out light...:shakehead





Run times for Streamlight Fire Vulcan LED:
Steady High LED & tail lights - up to 3 hrs of runtime to the 10% output level 
Steady Low LED & tail lights - up to 6 hrs of runtime to the 10% output level
Steady high LED only - up to 3.5 hrs of runtime to the 10% output level
Blinking high LED only - up to 5 hrs of runtime to the 10% output level
Blinking tail lights only - up to 20 hrs of runtime


----------



## woodrow (May 21, 2008)

C'mon, streamlight has always been King of "the light that could have been". Hid lightbox with lithium battery-nope, survivorled with a 200 lumen led that can run on lithium aa's-nope, R2 led vulcan with 5 hours regulated runtime on high-of course not!


----------



## Patriot (May 22, 2008)

woodrow said:


> C'mon, streamlight has always been King of "the light that could have been". Hid lightbox with lithium battery-nope, survivorled with a 200 lumen led that can run on lithium aa's-nope, R2 led vulcan with 5 hours regulated runtime on high-of course not!




Haha!!! 

I'm glad I'm not the only one who wonders bout them folks..


----------



## woodrow (Jul 12, 2008)

OK, I borrowed one of these from Brightguy. It is a very small lantern. It weighs slightly under 2lbs. It has the TIGHTEST spot of ANY light I have ever had. (tiablo, survivorLED, d-mini) Also, the brightest. It has a wide, but not super bright spill. It looks like it could survive some serious abuse including short drops into the water. 
It has the only flashlight beam I have ever had that gets smaller as it goes out from the light. I will post some beamshots by wed.


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Jul 12, 2008)

So what sort of LED is in there? Does the C in c4 stand for cree?


----------



## woodrow (Jul 12, 2008)

No, its the new K2 (flip chip?) Just to clarify, its not as bright overall (based on my memory) as my Tiablo A8Q5, but its spot is Sooo tight and concentrated that the spot its self seems brighter at distance. This is a light made for cutting through thick smoke, but I was able to see its beam on a white hotel aprox 400 yards away last night. Up close (15' or less) I am not that big of a fan of the beam, but it does shoot out like a laser. Im not sure I am keeping yet or not, but it does have throw capabilities.... kind of like a mini led maxabeam. It might be a good choice (besides for firemen) for those who work often in the fog, or who want a rechargable thrower light, that is not nearly as fragile as the Tiablo/MRV type lights.


----------



## ChrisDallas (Jul 12, 2008)

is there a link where I can see what this light looks like? Is it pockatable is it huge is it an EDC? Any pictures would be helpful thx.

Can you post some beamshots or even just pics of the light itself?


----------



## Patriot (Jul 12, 2008)

It sounds like it would be interesting to check out. It might even hold the new LED throw record (not including aspherics). I'd love to see some comparisons with the A9.


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Jul 12, 2008)

Hmmm intriguing. God I hope it is a new K2, if not I'll make fun of streamlights for the rest of my life. 

I assume by "nano" technology Li Ion they are likely referring to A123 type cells in there. But still if the LED isn't being driven too hard, I do wonder how many cells they have in there to get that awful runtime...3 hours to 10% on high? 
Sounds like 2x A123 18650s 

Maybe this is a candidate for a Seoul Mod and cramming some more cells in there.


----------



## Patriot (Jul 12, 2008)

PhantomPhoton said:


> Hmmm intriguing. God I hope it is a new K2, if not I'll make fun of streamlights for the rest of my life.
> 
> Maybe this is a candidate for a Seoul Mod and cramming some more cells in there.




Yes, a mod is what I was thinking too but I've already decided to make fun of streamlights for the rest of my life....haha. They always seem to be few clicks away from making a great light.


----------



## woodrow (Jul 12, 2008)

Ill try to take some beamshots Sonday night and post Monday. Ill also take some pics of the light. I do not have a tiablo any more, but I will take it at the same place as I did the P7 longthrow. I also have a d-mini se Q5 with a 18650 tube that I run off 2x123a's, and it is 20% brighter than stock.

Here is a link to my quick review: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2557438#post2557438


----------

